# DCOM Event 10009 verhindert die Verbindung zum T-Online Smtp-Relay!?



## soho-partner (2. Juni 2005)

Seit einigen Tagen gibt es Probleme bei dem Versenden von Mails aus einem Exchange 2003 auf Win2k3 Server über den SMTP-Relay Dienst von T-online.

Emails die per SMTP bei unserem Exchange zur Zustellung über das Relay abgegeben werden, werden nicht zugestellt und ich bekomme je Mail die Fehlermeldung im Systemlog, das:

DCOM mit dem Computer fwd(irgendeine zahl).sul.t-online.de unter verwendung eines konfiguriereten Protokolls keine Daten austauschen kann. Event ID 10009 Quelle DCOM !

Dazu muss ich auch sagen, das die betreffende Station von Aussen per VPN arbeitet. Werden Mails von dieser Station per Outlook/MAPI übermittelt passiert dies nicht.

Im Nachrichtenstatus steht bei dieser Mail, das sie mittels SMTP an fwd(irgendeine zahl).sul.t-online.de übermittelt wurde.
Angekommen tuen sie definitiv nicht!

Frage also wie kommt es zu der Fehlermeldung?

Wie kann ich nachvollziehen, ob die Mails ankommen, wenn schon im Nachrichtenstatus steht, das sie an das Relay abgegeben worden sind?

Gruß
soho-partner


----------



## soho-partner (3. Juni 2005)

also zu der fehlermeldung kommt es ganz einfach, weil ich nach dem senden den nachrichtenstatus aufgerufen habe. Dadurch verbindet sich der Server mit fwd(irgendeine zahl).sul.t-online.de um die Nachricht nach zuverfolgen. Dies kann der t-online Server nicht und bricht die Verbindung ab.
Wer den selben Fehler bekommt, sollte einfach ein paar Nachrichten verfolgen und sehen, ob dementsprechende Fehler im Log auftauchen. Ich denke dann ist die Meldung zu ignorieren.

Was allerdings mein Problem nicht behoben hat, das die Nachrichten Ihren Empfänger nicht erreichen.

Gruß
soho-Partner


----------

